# Satnav Speedcamera POI Italian fines



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

An article in the Sunday Times travel section yesterday referred to police stopping people to check their satnav was deactivated for speed camera detection. Fines issued in France were 1500 euros and in Italy 2,834 euros.

Can anyone clarify this please as I thought it was only France doing this?
Must say it is one heck of a fine!!!

Chris


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have yet to hear of it actually happening in France.....

maybe others have heard of reliable reports, but I have not heard of any reliable or not......

I do not trust the comments that appear unsubstantiated in newspapers.......

The IAM has carried out a study;

http://www.campingandcaravanningclu...ies-for-using-safety-camera-detectors-abroad/

NB there is a difference between POI indicators on satnavs which are NOT illegal and radar detectors that ARE illegal, as pointed out in that survey

another forum has this (old) post;

http://www.therevcounter.co.uk/gene...ety-camera-warnings-prohibited-in-europe.html

Dave


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with Dave.

Problem is - the facts would have got in the way of a good story. :roll: 

They will be telling us next that people have been gassed in their vans and hotel rooms!!   

Dave


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

tomtom have just converted speed cameras to accident black spots
in France

joe


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Zebedee said:


> I agree with Dave.
> 
> Problem is - the facts would have got in the way of a good story. :roll:
> 
> ...


Funny you mentioned that, I was gassed in the motorhome last year, but we put it down to the beans :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Please remember that 

1} You are not allowed to speed in your MH

&

2} You are not allowed speed in your MH


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Speed kills.

Drive a 2CV and live forever! :lol: :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> Speed kills.
> 
> Drive a 2CV and live forever! :lol: :lol:


Yep, 72 mph with the windows a flappin.

Ray.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Downhill and with a strong following wind!! :lol:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

You musta had the small engine Dave. 375cc I think. I had the big powerful one at 602cc. Still only got 49 mpg. 

Ray.


----------

